
Startup Idea: Exchange Itunes movies/songs - sri

======
sri
Itunes allows you to play the downloaded movies and songs on upto 5 computers
(and you can reset them once a year). So how about a service that'll allow
people (friends) to share movies and songs.

So it'll be fesible to have people who share lots of the same interests, to
share.

IANAL, so something like this even legal?

